# Benefits of this "disorder."



## SeanSovine8 (Feb 24, 2005)

I feel like when i do make a connection with someone.... although it may be a nervwracking painful road to get there.... it is deep and meaningful because, partly of the struggle that we went through to get there maybe maybe not, but it feel like i get the personal honest communication that some people might only get a few times in a lifetime or not even care to get at all.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

SeanSovine8 said:


> I feel like when i do make a connection with someone.... although it may be a nervwracking painful road to get there.... it is deep and meaningful because, partly of the struggle that we went through to get there maybe maybe not, but it feel like i get the personal honest communication that some people might only get a few times in a lifetime or not even care to get at all.


SeanSovine8--You are right on! :agree

Leilanistar


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Lots of free time? lol thats all I can think of.


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

I just thought of another benefit - you need never miss an episode of your favourite TV programmes, even without having to set the VCR! :lol


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

PuzzledMike said:


> I just thought of another benefit - you need never miss an episode of your favourite TV programmes, even without having to set the VCR! :lol


I concur! :b

That's one of my favorites because I was raised by a TV and I love TV and movies! :lol

Leilanistar


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

dax said:


> Lots of free time? lol thats all I can think of.


Another very good one! :agree

Leilanistar


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

The best part is not having to buy gifts for anyone!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Monkey Chatter said:


> The best part is not having to buy gifts for anyone!


...now that is just hilarious! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SeanSovine8,

First, I have to laugh about the Monkey Chatter's gifts comment - that's funny.

But seriously, people find me pleasant to talk to once the anxiety barrier is broken. I have been told this many times. I like having honest conversations.

millenniumman75


----------



## JayDee (Mar 6, 2005)

I agree completly...it took me many faliled attepms and heartbreaks before finding my best friend. But he was well worth it! Who knew it would be the same guy I hated for two years?

Anyway, I do think it's from my SA, and so for the fact that I have him now, I am actually thankful for it.

And since knowing him, it has been a lot easier to make other friends also


----------



## heavymetal (Jan 28, 2005)

You get to have lots of interesting discussions with professionals, like psychologists and counselors, and you get to learn about drugs from psychiatrists.


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

I think my anxiety has made me not obnoxious and loud, more sensitive, patient, caring, nice, individual, and open-minded, as well as given me the ability to put myself in other's positions. It has kept me away from people in my life that I have lately realized are shallow and egocentric. I have also become more appreciative of little things - as much as I hate it I wouldn't be nearly the same person if I never developed this disorder.


----------



## Patrick79 (Nov 18, 2004)

Monkey Chatter said:


> The best part is not having to buy gifts for anyone!


 :lol


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

one thing i think is a benefit is that i can do things that a lot of people that aren't even that shy are intimidated by so they won't do. what i mean is everything intimidates me but i have learned to go past the intimidation and force myself to do it. some people are intimidated by something and since intimidation really isn't something they are used to feeling they just avoid that situation completely. well, that creates problems usually. like for instance i remember i used to have these 2 really outgoing friends. they refused to ask an employee a question at a grocery store once about where something was because they would "feel stupid" so I did. yea, me, the one with SA. funny how that works.


----------



## fiver (Feb 10, 2005)

SeanSovine8 said:


> I feel like when i do make a connection with someone.... although it may be a nervwracking painful road to get there.... it is deep and meaningful because, partly of the struggle that we went through to get there maybe maybe not, but it feel like i get the personal honest communication that some people might only get a few times in a lifetime or not even care to get at all.


^ Same here. I feel like a really connect with people.


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

Monkey Chatter said:


> The best part is not having to buy gifts for anyone!


Yes, I agree.  I was just thinking about that recently. Less money spent and less time stressing about what to get.


----------

